# ❤prayers❤



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

Some of you may think this is stupid of me but i'm too worried to care. My dachshund that I inherited from my granny is showing signs of IVDD. And now that my father has been recovering from his heart attack he cannot work and my mom already couldn't work so we probably wont be able to pay for the surgery needed for my favorite pup. If y'all could just PRAY for him to heal quickly and hope that it is not IVDD and that it's just a sprain, I would be SO GRATEFUL to you. He literally means the world to me. Please help me.








Kayla Renee


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

Prayers! Hope he's feeling better soon!


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

Thank you billiejw89


Kayla Renee


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Prayers sent.


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

Thanks toth boer goats


Kayla Renee


----------



## cowgirlboergoats (Apr 29, 2012)

Prayers going to your way.


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

Thanks cowgirlboergoats


Kayla Renee


----------



## Crazy4Goats (Jul 18, 2015)

I have been praying for your dad and your pup!


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

My pup had lots of cage rest but now (without permission) runs around ALL DAY. My dads back home and should be back to work in September.


Kayla Renee


----------



## Crazy4Goats (Jul 18, 2015)

That's great!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good news


----------

